# Who Are You?



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thought it might be neat to put faces to everyones avitar/SN:

My Fiance (Tiffany and I) the day after we got engaged!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

shes cute


ahhhhh cigars.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

just look people up on sponsorhouse! 

I
I
V


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

I guess I can play too.... Me and my BABY 
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dbl post, oops.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frickin insane:thumbsup:


euroford said:


> me.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

euroford said:


> me.


:band:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Me n Bearclaw at Whistler in June


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Dirtman, where's the pic with you and the "polished" dirtbag?? That thing still looks sick as hell!! :thumbsup: BTW, I'll be in Florida a few times this winter....let's hook up for some Santos or Alafia riding....

Ok, back on topic. Me and the wife doing a heli drop in Blue River, B.C. this summer.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is me racing:



Here is me all dressed up:



And this is what I ride and drive everday


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Ok, back on topic. Me and the wife doing a heli drop in Blue River, B.C. this summer.


Hey Trailpoacher, judging by the alcohol-induced grin on your faces it looks like this photo was taken before getting lost in the snowstorm.

BTW, I hate you.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

heres what i look like... long hair then short a year later. and then what i look like now


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

edit here is the current picture. i couldnt put it on the last post


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

*I'm the short guy...*

..monkey in the middle.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

geolover said:


> Hey Trailpoacher, judging by the alcohol-induced grin on your faces it looks like this photo was taken before getting lost in the snowstorm.
> 
> BTW, I hate you.


Geo, don't hate the playa.....

That pic was during the "scouting" ride. Two days later was the snowstorm shenanigans.....yeah, I did 2 heli drops that weekend, byotch!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Circa 91 ROCKSTAR


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I'll play


I thinks theres something wrong with your girl, she has a mustache and a large adams apple.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dirty British girl in Greece and me...









just me...


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahaha dirty girl from greece that is my favorite well here are a couple of me

When the hair was platinum for a while









Then at my 21st bday taking a shot


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cmooreboards said:


> And this is what I ride and drive everday


i had one the same color with a 350 chevy in it....loved "the Beast"


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

losing my mind at like 3 am fixing a broken MPC


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me next to a white funny guy


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

just check out the avatar...


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

I am on the red Demo 9.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

...


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

me:








me riding:








my whip:


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

is that plattekill mike??


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*i had one the same color with a 350 chevy in it....*

Heck yeah! I had the FJ40 with the same setup.

Anyway, here's me in Whistler.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

alex i think it is platty, that was the first thing that came to my mind when i see the pic.

btw ill be up there this weekend in the rain/mud/cold rippin it up, arent you jealous?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

mmmm delirium tremens is good beer. oh im the jackass in the blue shirt.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea dennis screw you and your truck...and bike for that matter!!


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

........


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Me and mini-me at the train rides!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

SMT you had an FJ-55? What year dude?


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

HighTitan said:


> me:


dude its like a huge go-kart!

(i think your tires are sticking out a little)


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i'm on the left in the water polo one and bringing up the rear in the riding pic...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sriracha said:


> i kick it with baller cats that get retarded on catnip.


what up. meet emmett...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

dowst said:


> Some of these pictures remind of of why i will never, in my entire life, be part of myspace....


What the F##K is myspace?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Roy Hill's Driving School 1995ish. Houston Raceway Park. NHRA Top Alcohol Dragster. 
Haven't drag raced since 2001 when my Father passed. Sure do miss it!









2007 Colorado State Qual Race - Pikes Peak BMX Indoor Series









2007 Angel Fire MSC Chile Challenge - Mountain X Qualifying


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

kidwoo said:


>


I think I've met you before. You were like kinda cool.

This is me before I sprained my ankles 8 times.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

buknoid said:


>


sweet...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sriracha said:


> i kick it with baller cats that get retarded on catnip.


nick, your cat is a PIMP!!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

me and my wife on a sylvester.









me in south italy









me and my perp


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

8664 said:


> me and my wife on a sylvester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the second one was unnessecary


----------



## spacoli (Jan 15, 2004)

*Before and after*

Me 20 yrs. ago, young, drunk and stupid. 20 yrs later, just stupid


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

spacoli said:


> Me 20 yrs. ago, young, drunk and stupid. 20 yrs later, just stupid


too funny


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

spacoli said:


> Me 20 yrs. ago, young, drunk and stupid. 20 yrs later, just stupid


that real blood? what happened?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> the second one was unnessecary


i think quoting him and making the pic appear twice was unecessary

and here i was all set to put up my beach pic....lol


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

and all your hair fell down to your chin...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> Me outside of mountain biking. The woman with me and the trophy is my wife Tova. The second is the airplane that got us there. Third is me fitting Steve Fossett into his land speed record car last May. The last is my current project a P-51 racer. Oh yeah I ride bikes too.


That is awesome haha, I'm a CFI closest ive come to a plane like that is this.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Did the girl know you had her throwing "the shocker"? That's funny stuff.


Lol yeah she knew.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

well, heres my retarted ass

me, slightly intoxicated... and riding


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

sometimes you have to make that last minute adjustment before a dinner party


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

The anual Ice Toss.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

SJensen said:


> well, heres my retarted ass
> 
> me, slightly intoxicated... and riding


woah dude thats hella gnar! lol

Here's me after a bit of a hike at midnight, on a mountain










and right when I got my bike


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

The Breeder:









The Rocker:









The Ripper:


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

*me*


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

It is what it is.

----------------
Now playing: Korn - hollow life
via FoxyTunes


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

dfljhadfljh


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

he's bouldering, noobsauce. give advice on your expertise, notice the huge ass pad underneath him?


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I dont really have any riding pictures except some old XC ones.

Heres me at Tuckerman Ravine Im on the right with the yellow skis:










Here I am again in Utah:










This is a circa 4 years ago XC picture of me from Hunter Mountain NY










And I almost forgot heres my poor mans FR bike:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Khemical said:


> Here's me (in the middle) and some friends preparing to hike down to Lake Young America this summer....and in the second pic, me on the right and the lake below in the background. And just for fun me on a drop and my Jeep on the rocks.
> Cheers


it took me about 3 min.s to realize what you were doing in the 3 pic....at first i thought you were going off the smaller drop and your front tire fell off, then i thought "how the hell did his back tire get that high off the ground".....then i realized you are doing the bigger drop:thumbsup:

EDIT: WOO HOO!!! first post on page 6


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> looks like your gonna nose dive/ undershoot that drop, that drop is really fun though, its not that big and its really easy but butter smooth


Yeah, I was a 'little' nose-heavy on that one but I landed it smooth


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

DanD said:


> it appears you don't float. I don't either, I wish I could.


nope but I cry bubbles.


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

here are some random bike related photos of me


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

my glamour shot








well versed in








my bike is my friend


----------

